# chadh's attempt to save bermuda



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

So after living in this house 2 years, it's finally time to focus on the lawn since some of my other projects have wrapped up. The current plan is to focus on the front first, and then worry about the back. Previous to this year, no attention has been paid to the lawn besides regular mowing and water. This year I started the year with pre emergent back in the feb/march and then fertilizer may, july, and august. Late July I got a soiltest done and following that i put down 240lbs of limes between the front and back lawn. This past friday i aerated. So with that said, I'm at a point now where I should have a solid year next year.

Current plans:
This year
1)Finish out the year with mowing low (1") and often. 
2) Put Pre emergent down in the fall to hopefully prevent the massive amounts of Poa Annua from last year.
3) Enlarge beds under trees to avoid thinning from Shade. (See photos where i've marked the new outlines.)
4) Continue the war on centipede.

2020
1) Pre E. and standard spring fertilizer schedule
2) Late April/May level out front yard.
3) Reel mowing by June. (Hopefuly dream right now)

So heres where i began the year.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Here are photos after todays mow. Yard is still a bit dirty from the aerating, and the centipede is starting to show signs of death.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Laid down .5lb/K of N last night to begin biweekly spoonfeeding. Centipede is dying off and Bermuda is slowly filling in.

On another note, I hadn't posted my backyard yet. It's got some shade issues which I'm ok with for the time being, other than that it's in a bit better shape. It could use a little leveling next year.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

So for the past 2 weeks I've been spoon feeding .5 lbN/K weekly. We also finally got some rain which was much needed and the centipede is backing off. Bermuda is slowly filling in those holes. I also enlarged the beds underneath the trees


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Mowed this evening (alight scalp with the recycler on lowest setting. Normally mow second lowest) now and continued with another spoon feeding. Took some better photos. Lawn is starting to fill in well with Bermuda. Centipede is losing the battle. I'll spoon feed once more next week and then ease up for the year. Pre E in October.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

More progress. I've now decided whatever I was calling centipede was not centipede. But it is gone now and the Bermuda is slowly taking its place. Spoon fed last night after mowing.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

What are you fertilizing with?


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Basic Nutrition 24-0-4. Purchased from Siteone. Heres the label. 
http://hodgsonshomeservices.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Fall-Fertilizer-24-0-4.pdf

I'm beginning to wonder if its a bit too slow of a release. I've been putting down 1/2#n/K per week.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

chadh said:


> Basic Nutrition 24-0-4. Purchased from Siteone. Heres the label.
> http://hodgsonshomeservices.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Fall-Fertilizer-24-0-4.pdf
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if its a bit too slow of a release. I've been putting down 1/2#n/K per week.


I'm not sure. It doesn't say anything about fast release.
Doesn't have any micros either and that would probably help too.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

So this whole time what I thought was centipede was definitely not. Flowers emerged today allowing an easy google search for an Id. Pusley is the enemy I've been fighting. The southern ag lawn weed killer works ok with it. Any better ideas? This stuff spreads quick.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

So about 6 weeks of drought came to an end. Yard is recovering. Pusley is gone. Starting to look nice to finish off the year.


----------

